# B and W French site



## loul (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello, my name is Romain

  I have a new website and i would know what do you think about...  

B and W Gallery 

Thanks


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 13, 2005)

goodness gracious. this stuff is great.  your pictures of the older people are mint.  as is, like everything else.  I love your style of street photography, i do that alot.  great job, and welcome to TPF!!


----------



## loul (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot,   
  In fact, the old people are my grandparents and it's a memory work. And the serie of the pictures in the street is named "urban loneliness". I asked to a friend to translate my site, so soon, you could understand the text... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Apr 14, 2005)

Amazing work, I spent a good deal of time looking through your site last night. Great to have you here at TPF and I hope you'll share more of your work with us!


----------



## loul (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot Alison...Of,c ourse, i will share my work with you soon...


----------



## Christophe Letellier (Apr 29, 2005)

Salut Romain,

Beau site, sobre.
Il y a une réelle ambiance dans tes photos.
J'aime la galerie Solitude avec des photographies très sombres !
As-tu vu les miennes sur mon site ?
Je rappelle l'adresse:

http://www.christopheletellierphotos.com


----------



## loul (May 26, 2005)

Merci beaucoup Christophe 

My website has an english version, now...


----------



## loul (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello, 

  I've done a big update on my website with new series. Dont't hesitate to give me your feelings 

http://romainlaurendeau.free.fr


----------

